# 1967 GTO with 1969 Olds 442 rear ?



## engineerjoe (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys & gals. I bought a 1967 GTO and found out the rear had been switched out to what seems to be a 1969 Olds 442, 391 posi, via the markings. The problem is that the rear is shifted 1" towards the drivers side. The frame is not bent. What gives? Can I swap out trailing arms to correct this? Anyone know what the issue is? Does a 1969 442 rear not swap into the 1967? any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One or more of the trailing arms is bent, or one of the axle tubes is bent. The trailing arms are an easy fix. The axle tube fix is much more involved. You can measure from the flange area to the center section in several areas to confirm the diff assembly is not the culprit. Also, new, adjustable trailing arms are available, which are also stronger than the original stamped units.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree x2 on the adjustable suspension. With what I know now, the only way I'd ever run a car with factory rear control arms would be if I was trying to keep it 100% factory original for show/resale purposes.

Bear


----------



## engineerjoe (Nov 17, 2012)

*67 GTO vs 69 442 rear*

Thanks guys. Yeah, I've been looking at Hotchkis and the others. After I get back under there and measure everything I'll know for sure but I wanted to know if anyone had experience with 69 442 rear upper control arms being offset or something. Nothing looks bent so far. This is ridiculous. I'll post when the measurements are in. Thanks for weighing in.

J


----------

